# Cleaned Leon Engine Bay - And a Request For Help!



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

Just spent an hour or so this afternoon cleaning up the engine bay on my Leon.

Cleaned with Tesco Daisy APC at about 5:1, and paintbrush to agitate.

Then dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant, and metal bits polished with Autosol.

It went from this:










To this:










...which generally I'm reasonably please with.

The only disappointment is on the exhaust manifold, which has some dirt / deposits which I cannot shift. I tried APC of various strengths, paraffin and Autosol, but still it won't move:










As it is a 'crackled' metal finish, I don't want to go near it with anything too abrasive as I'll probably do more harm than good.

It definitely seems to be stuck 'on' the metal, rather than etched in.

Any ideas or suggestions, guys?

Cheers

Matt.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Just thought I'd point out the fact that that isn't the exhaust manifold 

The exhaust manifold is on the back of your engine...


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

That's the inlet manifold. But doesn't really matter 

Looks like the metal is 'stained' with oil maybe? I personally would just sand that whole thing flat and polish it up to a nice chrome finish.


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

NickP said:


> Just thought I'd point out the fact that that isn't the exhaust manifold
> 
> The exhaust manifold is on the back of your engine...


D'oh! :wall:


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks like aluminium corroding! try wire wool with autosol on a part you cant see just to be safe,it should polish up nice'n'shiny.....but you will have to spray summit onit to stop it corroding again.let us know how it goes!!!!!


----------



## icedub (Nov 11, 2005)

I've seen results that can bring it up like new, my mate used APC/ Scotchpad (The type used for prepping panels for painting) and elbow grease.

This has seemed to work well.


----------



## robdf2 (Aug 11, 2009)

Well done mate.
Yes it is the in take throtle body, there are notorious for staining , its cast aluminium which is very porus , tried loads of things on ine and still came back stained.
good luck let us know how you get on.


----------



## bromoco (May 15, 2009)

Look at this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=121914
And for the alluminiun clean with autosol then coat with http://bromoco.co.uk/ALU31401K.aspx and it will stay looking great for years

I hope this helped


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

lonterra said:


> Just spent an hour or so this afternoon cleaning up the engine bay on my Leon.
> 
> Cleaned with Tesco Daisy APC at about 5:1, and paintbrush to agitate.
> 
> ...


about time we had an bloody update!!!!!!!:wave:we wanna see the finished product!!


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

Erm, sorry guys. It has been a little while since I did this. 

Been a bit busy detailing other cars to spend any time under the bonnet of mine.

I have topped up on the wire wool so may get a chance tomorrow to see how it comes up.

All depends on how lon the Merc GL I am doing tomorrow takes, as they are a bit mahoosive....


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

Well, after finally finishing the GL, I had a few minutes left to give the inlet manifold a try.

Broke out the fine steel wool and Autosol, as suggested, and just spent a few minutes giving it a going over.

Here's the result:










Not perfect, but a lot better. Given a bit more time, I think it should come up quite well.....


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

Maybe emery paper (on its own) if wire wool isnt aggresive enough!That should defo smooth things out!


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

Excellent job.......need to do the wifes car...if i get time


----------



## Jessop (Jun 4, 2009)

If you have the time take the inlet manifold off (isnt a huge job) and work round it starting with say 80 or 100 grit, 180, 240, 400, 600, 800 then on to 1000 then work it with autosol and a few cloths it will come up gleaming.

I did the same with the ECU, Rocker covers, Alternator and Header tank on my old Saxo engine and it came out great.

You could on the other hand get it powder coated to 'refresh' it instead of just cleaning it.

I wouldnt suggest doing it in situ due to all the sanding dust going all over the engine bay!

ps > 60 > 400 grit dry, then 600,800 and 1000 with water on the grit paper for best results.

Here's my bay after a good few hours detailing & polishing some metal bits.



















Good luck!
Keep us posted


----------

